# h&r handy rifle



## 0ldestyle (Sep 23, 2008)

hi, i think im a guest on here. i dont really know. i made a username an all but im an idiot on computers. but if yall could help me out with somthin while im here id appreciate it tons.

you guys know anything about the h&r handy rifle? in 30-30? think its a good buy? we have a 30-30 levergun and it works fine. i just like the idea of a single shot rifle. but yeah. me an my dad cant decide. just thought id ask some people who knew what they were talkin about lol. those bass pro fellas arrnt really helpful. just lookin for a sale.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

Haven't had the H&R in a 30/30, but we have had a 22 mag, 223, 243 and had problems with all of them. I wouldn't buy another one. We also have a 12 ga slug gun that works and shoots very good. There's my experience with them.

One quick question, why a 30/30, are you hunting heavy cover with close shots?


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

I have an H&R in 45-70. Nice rifle. Strong. The .30-30 should work well.
Pete


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

My experience with the NEF/H&R has been good also. I wouldn't shy away from it at all. I wouldn't go with one of the slightly cheaper look-alikes, though. The Rossi is a POS. Go NEF or move up. Don't go any lower.


----------



## birdog105 (Aug 23, 2008)

wouldn't be a bad gun have heard they are shooters, but for another 100 bucks you might be able to find a CVA optioma elite with the 30-30 bbl, and then you have the option of adding a muzzle loader bbl later(for around 150 bucks) if you wish, just my 2 cents...


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

My sons and I have had a number of them. We have had extraction problems with cartridges of rimless design (223, 243 etc). New England Arms sent us new extractor/ejectors and that helped. The Rimmed design have worked flawlessly. That would include the 22 Hornet, 357 mag, and my friends 45/70. As the 30-30 is rimmed I would expect no problem.
There is another aspect to consider. In bolt guns, or in single shot rifles you can load pointed bullets for the 30-30. I recommended and old Stevens bolt action to a friend, for his wife. They load a 125 gr Nosler Ballistic Tip to only 2700 fps, but it has sure done a number on deer for her for many years now. 
I like single shots, and if your a hunter careful with his shots I'm sure you would be pleased with the rifle your considering.


----------



## duckmander (Aug 25, 2008)

i have only used one in 17 mach II and one in 270 win. with no problems. used to have an old one in 20 ga. shells always hung up. some of my hunting buddies have used them in 223, 243, 45-70, 35wheelin, 30-30, 22hornet, even 50 cal. BP. and i have heard not one complaint from any of them they all work well. i personaly want a encore but in all honesty there is not an ounce differance between the two. both will get the job done. my BAR 30-06 stays in the safe and i carry my H&R 270 and have for the last 5 years or so. and have taken several deer with it. and dont think it is only one shot with a little practice you can shoot it almost as fast as you would a bolt action. i have an uncle that has shot a #1 ruger for 25 years and i have seen him get off three to four accurate killing shots in under one minute.

so if you decide to try one good luck.

I'M 100% RIGHT 50% OF THE TIME!!!!!!


----------

